# LPG BMW X5 e53 super acceleration 0-200 km/h



## BMW 550i e60 (Mar 18, 2021)

That BMW X5 SUV was my personal daily driver for about 2 years! I bought it with LPG system, and I was really interested how it will perform on LPG! I can tell that on gasoline the car is performing better, check out in this video how my bmw x5 e53 4.4 l 286 hp will perform acceleration 0-200 km/h! Enjoy 😁 !


----------

